# Sonntag biken ???? Wer, wann,wo?



## traileruli (1. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,
wer hat Lust auf Biken am Sonntag?
Geht was zamm? Kleine Tour, oder auch größer und wo und wohin?
Wäre schön mal euere Vorschläge zu hören.
Gruß


----------



## Altitude (1. November 2003)

Lust schon, aber ich bin morgen schwer für das GBBC-Rennen am arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eraserhead-de (1. November 2003)

Morgen (Sonntach) ist wieder DAV- Treff vor'm Tiergarten um 10.°° Uhr. Wo es dann hingeht (und wie weit), kann man ja je nach Lust und Laune spontan entscheiden.

Tschöö,  Martin


----------



## Techniker (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eraserhead-de _
> *Morgen (Sonntach) ist wieder DAV- Treff vor'm Tiergarten um 10.°° Uhr. Wo es dann hingeht (und wie weit), kann man ja je nach Lust und Laune spontan entscheiden.
> Tschöö,  Martin *



Bist Du Dir da wirklich *ganz* sicher, das was läuft ? 
Ich meine, daß die Wege doch ein wenig schlammig sind.
Oder hast Du Dich heute vom Gegenteil überzeugen können?
Schreib mal, wie es war.

Gruß
ujb


----------



## Eraserhead-de (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> Bist Du Dir da wirklich ganz sicher, das was läuft ?
> ...



Hast recht Jürgen, Ist echt voll krass gefährlich glitschig da draussen. Du solltest lieber Dein Votec schonen und Strassenbahn fahren      

CU,  M


----------



## UweGMX (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> Bist Du Dir da wirklich ganz sicher, das was läuft ?
> ...




... Blödsinn ...

-> also dann bis morgen.


----------



## Techniker (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eraserhead-de _
> *
> Hast recht Jürgen, Ist echt voll krass gefährlich glitschig da draussen. Du solltest lieber Dein Votec schonen und Strassenbahn fahren
> CU,  M *



   Der Meister hat gesprochen. 
Du warst doch heute mit Frankenbiker unterwegs. Oder?
Sag an, wie war's (Wettermäßig!) 

gn8
ujb

P.S.: Ggf. Kannst mich up-beamen?


----------



## Techniker (2. November 2003)

es schön bis 13°C "warm" werden soll. 
 Hauptsache,die Trails sind nicht zugefroren  *bibberbibber*
Mal sehen, vielleicht schaff ich's ausm Bett. *schnarch*
Ggf. bitte wecken (Beam me up Scotty  )

gn8 (6?) 
ujb

P.S.:
Hast Du 'Guardian Angel' als mp3
von der LP "Friday Night in San Francisco"?
Würde sie mir gerne mal laden 
Nehm auch die ganze LP als mp3


----------



## Diva (3. November 2003)

Hey Martin, 
wir dachten, Du bist am Lago!
Waren am Samstag im Fürther Stadtwald unterwegs und da war's wirklich glitschig...
Gestern waren wir mit ein paar Freeridern zwischen Kalchreuth und Erlangen unterwegs. War mal was ganz anderes. Tom aus Erlangen haben wir auch getroffen. Und wir fanden es gestern gar nicht mehr so glitschig. Teilweise gab es für ein paar Abfahrten Idealbedingungen. 
Grüße Manu


----------



## Eraserhead-de (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *Hey Martin,
> wir dachten, Du bist am Lago!
> *



bin ich auch; in Gedanken! Aber kommendes WoE dann wirklich, Sa - Di. wieder am Camping Zoo in Arco!
Das war gestern wieder eine nette Tour, mit neuer Mischung: etwa 2 DAV'ler, 4Forummenschen und min 7 Catena destra's haben da mal frischen Wind in den Sonntag Morgen gebracht!


¡hasta mañana!


----------



## Diva (4. November 2003)

oooohhhh, *am-liebsten-auch-mit-will*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (5. November 2003)

am Sonntag 9.11. isses wieder soweit 10 Uhr Tiergarten.


Hoffentlich wird es glitschig, hatte diese Jahr noch keinen Grund mein Rad zu waschen!! 

Gruss Martin


----------



## traileruli (7. November 2003)

Hallo Leutz,
zwengs dem kommenden Sundoch, 09.11.03, um zehna, wia wärsch amol mit aner anderen Richdung? Start zwar Diergadn, ober dann richdung Stabrüchla von Hindn nei, verschdisd ? Iich gug merdes amol auf der Kadn raus. Socht amo bescheid obs eich bassd.
Auf Deutsch: hallo Leute,
wegen der Tour am Sonntag, den 09.11.03, 10 Uhr, hätte ich einen Vorschlag zu machen, einmal die Richtung der Tour zu verändern.
Start wie gehabt am Tiergarten, doch dann in die Richtung Steinbrüchlein und in diesen von Hinten einfahren. Ich biete mich an, mir das einmal auf der Karte anzuschauen und dann die Rutenführung zu übernehmen. Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr euer Interesse hierzu bekunden würdet.
Gruß Uli

bluus dosd wos soggst


----------



## merkt_p (7. November 2003)

Hi Uli 

natürlich machbar, alles weitere Sonntag.

(ich schau mir auch mal die Karte an) 

Bis dann martin


----------



## Techniker (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von merkt_p _
> *am Sonntag 9.11. isses wieder soweit 10 Uhr Tiergarten.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Martin,
wie Du siehst, hab ich es doch noch bis nach Hause geschafft.
an dieser Stelle nochmals Danke für Dein Angebot.
Ich werd Die Sache selbst richten.
(Weißt schon : Der Ehrgeiz.)
Dürfte nicht allzu schwer werden.
Es sei denn, die Teile kommen nicht im Laufe dieser Woche ins Haus.
Bis nächstes WE.
Happy Trails


----------



## Mara67 (15. November 2003)

trialeruli schreibt vom Mara-Anschluß:
Hallo @all,
Morgen Sonndach, zehna vorm Dhiergadneingang  (10 Uhr Treffpunkt  Eingang Tiergarten) treffen wir uns zum Biken. Wäre schön, wenn Ihr wieder zahlreich erscheint.
Würde gerne eine Tour morgen mal um halb Nürnberg führen, und zwar rechts rum, mit dem Uhrzeigersinn über  Fischbach,Altenfurth, Moorenbrunn,Zollhaus,Steinbrüchlein zum trailrocken.
Und das nächste mal in die andere Richtung Ziel Kalchreuth.
See you Uli


----------



## traileruli (17. November 2003)

Hallo Leutle, erstmal wünsch ich nen schönen Wochenanfang.
Gestern waren wir leider nur zu 6st. Nach kurzer Absprache sind wir dann vom Tiergarten über den Haidberg, Herolzberg nach Kalchreuth und die anschließenden Trials Richtung Tenenlohe gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg mußte es dann etwas schneller gehen, da merk_p-Martin nach hause zum Mittagessen wollte. Irgendwie haben wir es dann doch net so bis 13.00 Uhr geschafft. Meine Beine haben mir das Tempo übel genommen, kann aber auch an dem Känguru liegen (meint Freeride-Fahrrad), das ich zu Test- und Einstellzwecken unter mir hatte. Auf jedenfall war es wieder eine tolle Tour mit schöne Wege. Es lohnt sich jedesmal dabeizusein. Kann mir von den Mitfahrern einer die Km und evtl auch die Hm's sagen?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic (17. November 2003)

ich habe zwar keinen Elektronik-Schnickschnack am Rad, aber: es sollen so um die 460 hm und 47 km gewesen sein ....


----------



## Eraserhead-de (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Epic _
> *ich habe zwar keinen Elektronik-Schnickschnack am Rad, aber: es sollen so um die 460 hm und 47 km gewesen sein .... *



Ziemlich gut geschätzt, Pit! Ich komme leider nicht ganz ohne den Elektronik-Schnickschnack aus, dafür kann ich jetzt gaaanz frisch ausgewertet ein hübsches Bildchen aus meinem Ciclo-Tour-Dingensspieltool zum besten geben; extra für'n Tryeruli! Hat auch wirklich Spass gemacht am Sonntach, zumal ich die Trails zwischen Kalchreuth und Tennenlohe noch garnich kenn.

CU  Martin


----------



## Diva (18. November 2003)

@ Eraserhead-de

Martin, Dein Elektronik-Schnick-Schnack ist ja noch nicht komplett.
Hätte günstig einen Pulmesser abzugeben... ;-)

Manu


----------



## Eraserhead-de (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *@ Eraserhead-de
> 
> Martin, Dein Elektronik-Schnick-Schnack ist ja noch nicht komplett.
> ...



Einen Puls habe ich natürlich schon; Hab ja auch ein Herz

 

Frequenzen werden aber wg. Datenschutz hier nicht veröffentlicht  

CU Martin


----------



## merkt_p (21. November 2003)

Hallo,

wie Ihr wisst ist bald wieder Sonntag, die Trails am Tiergarten warten das Wetter soll auch wieder schön werden.

Jürgen (Techniker) möchte eine grössere Tour fahren.

Ich bin leider verhindert, will meine Mum im Krankenhaus in München besuchen.


Ich hoffe Ihr habt viel Spass


Heavy Trails Martin


----------



## traileruli (22. November 2003)

Hallo, Hallo
Was geht am Sonntag 23.11.03, Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Tiergarten?
Fand die Tour letzte Woche toll, so mit Ziel, und tollen, zum Teil neuen Trails. 
Techniker will ne Mamut-tour machen. Das ist mir zuviel!
Wäre schön wenn was ähnliches möglich wäre, so 3 Stunden, ca 40km, und wenn möglich auch mit neuen Wegen/Trials. Das Tempo sollte nicht ganz so hoch sein. Ich werd mir mal die Karte anschauen wo wir uns Vergnügen könnten.
Ich hoffe auf viele Mitradler, sagt mal bescheid!
Gruß


----------



## Florian (22. November 2003)

Ich werd versuchen, dass ich komme, muss aber erst noch testen, ob ich schon wieder fit genug bin.


----------



## traileruli (24. November 2003)

Hallo Mäners un Mädelses,
schöner Ausflug war das, auch das das mit Treffen am Moritzberg und das Zugucken beim privaten MTB-Race am Moritzberg geklappt hat.
Aber von vorn, zum Neidischmachen der anderen, die nich dabei waren: Treffpunk 10.00 Uhr Tiergarten, da waren wir zu acht oder so. Die Idee, den Moritzberg über Lauf von hinten anzufahren wurde gestrichen, weil am Brunner Berg um 12 Uhr ein privates MTB-Rennen der starken AEG-Siemens-(was weis ich,oder so)-bikertruppe angesagt war. Das wollten wir uns anschauen, vorher noch die Schmaußenbuck-Trials bis Brunn surfen. Um 11,30 kamen wir zur Strechenbesichtigung an. Unseren Crossradprofi, der uns bis dahin zeigte wie schnell man die Trials mit nem Rennrad surft, konnten wir leider nicht überreden am Rennen teilzunehmen. Wir haben viele bekannte gesichter getroffen, die sonst am Sonntag immer dabei sind. Nach dem Zuschauen beim Rennen sind wir von hier zu 12t weiter zum Moritzberg gefahren, natürlich mit absurfen der Rötenbachklamm hin und auf dem Rückweg. Oben angekommen gabs schnell ne Breze auf die Hand, und 3 weitere Biker sind zu uns gestoßen, die vom Rennenfahren in Brunn noch nicht genug hatten. 
Runter den Moritzberg durch die Rinne war wieder ein absolutes Highlite, ebenso die Schlange und die Achterbahn. Am Tiergarten, so um 15.30 war dann aber auch Ende mit  der Kraft.
Tolle Ausfahrt das. 
Hat jemand mit seinem elektonischen Spielzeug ne Kilometerangabe und ein Höhenmaß festgehalten?
Bis zum nächsten mal
Gruß


----------



## Diva (25. November 2003)

@ Uli

ab Tiergarten waren es 50 km.
Hm schätze ich ca. 500.

Aber der Mann mit Herz, der jedoch seine Pulsfrequenzen verheimlicht, hat bestimmt mit aufgezeichnet, wobei die km-Angaben durch seine Teilnahme am Rennen ca. 15 km länger ausfallen wird.

Ach Uli, das mit der privaten Renngeschichte kannst Du schon im Forum erwähnen, aber bitte keine Namen, Firmen und genauere Ortsbezeichnungen des Geschehens nennen. Wer Interesse hat, sich mal mit Gleichgesinnten zu messen ohne irgendein Startgeld zu bezahlen kann sich ja mit im Verteiler aufnehmen lassen. Bitte Info per PM.

Treffpunkt für nächsten Sonntag: Wir sind im Fürther Stadtwald ab ca. 10 Uhr unterwegs, 11 Uhr findet eine Fuchsjagd mit MTB statt (Jürgen ist der Fuchs). Genauere Info auf Wunsch gegen Ende der Woche, mal sehen was der Wetterbericht meldet.  

Grüße Manu


----------



## traileruli (25. November 2003)

Uuups, tschuldigung Diva, sollte ich irgendwas ausgeplaudert haben was nicht ok war. Derfst mich jetzt Plauderdaschn nena.
Ich weiß eh net wer wer ist, wo er herkommt, was er/sie macht. Sollte das für Spione wichtig sein, Ihr könnt mich schütteln wie meine Sparbüchse, da kommt nix raus, bleibt immer hohl. 
    So!
Trotzdem schee woars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (25. November 2003)

@Uli

Nee, is net schlimm. Aber Rennen müssen offiziell angemeldet werden. Also nennen wir es nicht Rennen sondern einfach ein privates unverbindliches Kräftemessen auf Zuruf unter Gleichgesinnten und natürlich auf eigene Gefahr. 

Grüße Manu


----------



## All-Mountain (25. November 2003)

Schnief!!!!

Will auch mal wieder durch die Klamm und durch die Rinne am Moritzberg reiten...

Bei mir war's am Sonntag nur der Perlacher Forst. Wobei wenn ich früher aus dem Bett gekommen wäre, hätte man bei den super Wetter sogar noch mal in den Bergen biken können. 

Naja, der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt

Grüße aus München
TOM


----------



## Techniker (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von trialeruli _
> *Hat jemand mit seinem elektonischen Spielzeug ne Kilometerangabe und ein Höhenmaß festgehalten?
> Bis zum nächsten mal
> Gruß *


@Ulli:
Daten sind erfaßt, aber ich hab nich son schickes Schnickschnacktool wie Martin (Eraserhead)


----------



## merkt_p (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

war wieder eine schöne Runde hintern Tiergarten heute. Eigentlich wollten wir ein wenig Trails fahren, aber aufgrund der Gruppengrösse wurde es dann doch eher eine CC Runde. 

Die DAVler schwächeln einwenig (doch nur Schönwetterfahrer??) nur Stefan und Peter aus der bisher mir bekannten Gruppe waren dabei und so sind wir bei den "destranern" mitgefahren. 

War ganz lustig, besonders die Einkehr am Christkindlmarkt zum Glühwein als Abschluss.

Bis nächste Woche Martin


----------



## Diva (1. Dezember 2003)

@ Martin P.

Mh, klingt auch nicht schlecht, der Bericht, v. a. weil ich doch ein Freund des Einkehrens bin und so ein Glühwein zum Aufwärmen, mh.....!
Aber es gab einfach zu viele Alternativen: 
Single-Speed Rennen in Großhabersdorf, 
Fuchsjagd im Fürther Stadtwald (der Ex-Fuchs ist immer noch traurig, dass er gefangen wurde), 
und ein paar Erkältungsviren schwirren auch durch die Lüfte, 
so dass der eine oder die andere (schnief) zu Hause geblieben ist.

Um wieviel Uhr fahren immer die "Destraner"?
Evtl. bis nächsten Sonntag,
Grüße Manu


----------



## merkt_p (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Manu,

Du hast recht , war wirklich sehr viel geboten am Wochenende aber es geht doch nichts über eine gepflegte Runde durch die Wälder.

Zu Deiner Frage, die Mädels und Jungs von "Catena Destra" treffen sich hauptsächlich auf Zuruf und doch meistens am Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr am Tiergarten. Es ist eine lustige Truppe "älterer Herren" (immerhin älter als ich und zudem sind sie ja auch schon seit ca. 10 Jahren in den Wäldern unterwegs) und man muss schauen dranzubleiben, hauptsächlich bei den Zwischensprints. 

Vielleicht triffst Du sie ja mal, dann fahr mit, es lohnt sich.

Außerdem, kommenden Sonntag Du weißt schon, 10 Uhr Tiergarten!!

Gruss Martin


----------



## Diva (5. Dezember 2003)

@ merkt_P / Martin

Diesen Sonntag ist doch Crossrennen im Fürther Stadtwald. 
Da werden wir vorher oder nachher unsere eigene Runde drehen und auf jeden Fall beim Hobbyrennen zuschauen. Ist glaube ich um 12:45 Uhr. Altitute weiß das bestimmt genauer. 

Aber evtl. die Woche drauf. Was ist eigentlich am 14.12.?
Hab' ich irgendwas verpasst?

Manu


----------



## Altitude (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> [B Altitute weiß das bestimmt genauer.
> 
> [/B]



Klar, immer auf die armen kleinen Dicken...  

Details??

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=4709&mode=ascr_detail


----------



## Beelzebub (5. Dezember 2003)

und fährt der kleine dicke nun bei den hobbyfahrern mit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (5. Dezember 2003)

HalloHallo,
Sonntag ist doch normalerweise um 10.00 Uhr Treffpunkt am Tiergarten. Da doch in Fürth am Nachnittag, am Trimmdichpfad/Stadtwald/beim Forsthaus das Crossrennen ist, konnten wir uns doch alle erst um 11 oder 12 Uhr an der Veste treffen, ein paar trails surfen und uns dann zum Zugucken begeben.
Wer hat lust/macht mit/ hat nen besseren Vorschlag?
geb auch gern ne Wegbeschreibung wie man da hinkommt.

Diva/Manu wie fährst du/wann?

Gruß


----------



## Altitude (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *und fährt der kleine dicke nun bei den hobbyfahrern mit???  *



er wollte, aber 25 Euronen Nachmeldegebühr waren mir für ne hhalbe Stunde durch Absperrbänder fahren zu viel Kommerz...GLadys und ich hatten auch so viel Spaß im Wald... 


...schade, daß man sich nirgends übern Weg gerollt ist...aber ich bin mim Singlespeeder sowieso zu langsam für euch...


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Dezember 2003)

unser reden sch*** kommerz 

ich hab gestern nikolaus für 10 kinder gespielt.tolle wurst.hätte ich gewusst das es so viele sind...... naja dafür haben wir es uns danach an der kellerbar des hauses gemütlich gemacht


----------



## Diva (8. Dezember 2003)

@ Altitute

Mensch, Alti, was weinst' denn gleich?
Du weißt doch, dass ich das nicht leiden kann... ;-)

Als Mitbegeher der Strecke kriegste doch den Startplatz mit Sicherheit umsonst. Also daran war's wohl nicht gelegen. 

Aber ich versteh schon: uns war das Wetter auch zu schön, um "nur" zuzuschauen, deshalb haben wir uns für eine Tour in der Fränkischen entschieden... die sich auch wieder voll rentiert hat!

Grüße Diva


----------



## Altitude (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> [BAls Mitbegeher der Strecke kriegste doch den Startplatz mit Sicherheit umsonst. Also daran war's wohl nicht gelegen.
> [/B]



Sorry, ich weiß jetzt grad net worauf Du hinauswillst...ich hab mit der RSG Fürth (Veranstalterdes Crossrennens) nix zu tun...nur weil ich öfters in dem Wlad zu finden bin, hab ich nicht überall ein Mitspracherecht (schade eigentlich)...

...ein Rennen zu Organisieren langt mir im Jahr...


----------



## merkt_p (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

am Sonntag wollen wir wieder "eine kleine Runde" drehen. Treffpunkt wie immer 10.00Uhr Haupteingang Tiergarten. 

An alle "gelisteten": Treffpunkt wahlweise 9.30 Uhr am Turm um die Wechselklamotten zwischenzuparken.  , 

Ich hoffe am kommenden Sonntag sind nicht wieder unzählige Veranstaltungen.

Bis dann Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mara67 (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,
war mit meinem Sohn, trialeruli und gardagirl am Samstag beim Crossrennen, angeblich Bayerische Meisterschaften, zum Zugucken. War ganz interessant, aber die Aufmachung der Veranstaltung und die Strecke waren  nix besonderes.
Luiigi hat sich schwer einen abgekämft bei seinem ersten Crossrace. Auf den nassen Wiesen haben die Fahrer alle Kraft in den Boden gepumpt. Somit war eigentlich kein Speed in der Fahrt, kein Kampf zu sehen, fast langweilig.
Eigentlich keine überzeugende Darbietung dieser Sportart.

Wir waren auch am Sonntag in Fürth an der Strecke. Das war richtig toll! Starke Veranstaltung, tolle Strecke, klasse Fahrer, die ihr Können wegen der Sreckenführung auch wirklich zeigen konnten. Ein Lob an die Fürther!
Gruß Mara


----------



## merkt_p (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo,	

ich wünsche Euch biketechnisch ein Jahr 2004 in dem Ihr Eure gesteckten Ziele erreicht.

Um dies zu unterstützen sollten wir uns für eine Runde radeln treffen. 
Mein Vorschlag: MONTAG den 5.1. um 10.00 Uhr in Schnaittach am Bürgerweiher, geplante Eckdaten Hienberg, Hohenstein, Glatzenstein und Rothenberg Dauer ca. 3 Std.

Wenn wir Glück haben hält das Wetter und der Boden bleibt gefroren.

Bis dann Heavy Trails Martin


----------



## YoEddy (3. Januar 2004)

....um 10 Uhr am Tiergarten.....

YoEddy


----------



## BergabHeizer (3. Januar 2004)

Moin
Mal ne frage fahrt ihr dort touren oder gehts bei euch auch mal mit drops oder ähnlichem zu?
Gruß
BgH


----------



## showman (3. Januar 2004)

wäre evtl. auch beim spielen am Tiergarten dabei, kann allerdings erst Nachmittag.

Gruss Showman


----------



## merkt_p (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo Bergabheizer,

wir heizen die Berge nicht nur runter sondern auch hoch.

Außerdem nehmen wir wenns geht jeden Trail links und rechts der Schotterautobahnen mit.
Eigentlich ist für jeden der nicht nur kantenklatscht immer was dabei.

Gruß Martin


----------



## merkt_p (19. Januar 2004)

es war wieder eine schöne Runde am Sonntag.
Wir sind über Trails und Forstwege zum Moritzberg.
Auf dem Weg zum Gipfel hatten wir auch etwas Schnee auf Strasse und Trails.

Rundum wieder eine gelungene Tour von ca. 3 Std. 

Aber wo sind die Mädels und Jungs aus dem Forum??
Alles nur Schönwetterfahrer??

Nächsten Sonntag habt Ihr wieder Gelegenheit Eure Wetterfestigkeit unter Beweis zu stellen, denn eins steht fest ES GIBT KEIN SCHLECHTES WETTER SONDERN NUR 
S-C-H-L-E-C-H-T-E  M-O-R-A-L

Bis dann Martin


----------



## Eraserhead-de (19. Januar 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Rundum wieder eine gelungene Tour von ca. 3 Std.
> Aber wo sind die Mädels und Jungs aus dem Forum??
> Alles nur Schönwetterfahrer??


Ähm... aber es WAR doch auch schönes Wetter am Sonntag!
Und Spass gemacht hat's auch mal wieder!

Es muss also noch andere Gründe geben - Vielleicht die Uhrzeit? - 10°° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bis zum näxten Ausritt 

Martin


----------



## Beelzebub (19. Januar 2004)

ich war am samstag bei graupelschauer unterwegs.am sonntag hatte meine couch so eine magische anziehungskraft


----------



## Altitude (19. Januar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> ich war am samstag bei graupelschauer unterwegs.am sonntag hatte meine couch so eine magische anziehungskraft



Ich hab mich am Samstag knapp drei Stunden mit Gladys an der vergnügt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (27. Januar 2004)

Am letzten Sonntag trafen wir uns wie immer um 10 am Tiergarten. Das Wetter war uns hold und der versprochenen Neuschnee lag auch, sodass wir tatsächlich so manchen Trail "Entjungfern" konnten.

Welch Wunder, diesmal war die DAV Fraktion mal in der Überzahl und die Jungs von Catena nur zu viert (Eraser ging fremd mit seinem Trikot).

Die Schneeauflage machte nicht nur die Forstwege zu einem Ereignis sondern auch die Trails erforderten fahrtechnisches Können.
Das allerdings fast keiner den Forstweg Richtung Brunn kurz vor dem "Fischbacher Kreuz" hochkam, mir inclusive, zeigt, dass man nie genug Technik üben kann.

Da weiter draussen der Schnee immer tiefer wurde, entschlossen wir uns wieder Richtung Tiergarten abzubiegen und noch ein/ zwei Trails unterwegs mitzunehmen.

Ohne schmerzhafte Stürze, gut ausgepauert (keiner wollte die Tour verlängern) und vor allem happy verabschiedeten wir uns nach einer 2 1/2 Stundentour am Tiergarten mit der Vorfreude auf nächste Woche.

Bis dann Martin


----------



## Diva (28. Januar 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wo sind die Mädels und Jungs aus dem Forum??
> Alles nur Schönwetterfahrer??
> 
> Nächsten Sonntag habt Ihr wieder Gelegenheit Eure Wetterfestigkeit unter Beweis zu stellen, denn eins steht fest ES GIBT KEIN SCHLECHTES WETTER SONDERN NUR
> ...




Hallo Martin!
Also ehrlich gesagt freuen wir uns, dass wir den Winter nicht verpasst haben und noch ein bisschen Wintersport treiben können. Ziehen deshalb zur Zeit die Langlauf-/Tourenski dem MTB vor. Aber Ende Februar fangen wir wieder an, versprochen! Schönwetterfahrer sind wir eigentlich nicht (Jürgen hat am Freitag ein paar Trails im Fürther Stadtwald "entjungfert") ;-)
Grüße Manu


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2004)

Ist zwar nicht das erste Mal in dem jahr aber:

der Beelze und ich kämpfen kollektiv gegen meinen Winterspeck...

Alex


----------



## Frazer (15. Februar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar nicht das erste Mal in dem jahr aber:
> 
> der Beelze und ich kämpfen kollektiv gegen meinen Winterspeck...
> 
> Alex





Kleine Anmerkung mal am Rande:

ein etwas füheres Posting würde die Anzahl der Mitstreiter mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit exponentiell erhöhen....

Auf Deutsch: hättest a bissl früher was geschrieben, wär ich mitgefahren.... Oder Du rufst next time mal so per Telefon durch, wär auch ne Idee    

Dies war eine BESCHWERDE !!   

Grüße
Frazer


----------



## kutas (23. Februar 2004)

Falls noch eine Seele hier im Forum ist, bitte mal die ohren spitzen. Wie wäre es wenn wir diesen sonntag ein comeback mit unseren bikes machen?


----------



## Beelzebub (24. Februar 2004)

wenn du den 29ten meinst sehr gerne.

also wer hat zeit und lust?? und wo soll gefahren werden.

wenn der alti kann würde ich die veste vorschlagen


----------



## Frazer (24. Februar 2004)

Ich kann schonmal nicht, bin am Wochenende mal wieder zu Skifahren...

Muss ja meine Leberwerte wieder auf ein erträgliches Maß bringen


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du den 29ten meinst sehr gerne.
> 
> also wer hat zeit und lust?? und wo soll gefahren werden.
> 
> wenn der alti kann würde ich die veste vorschlagen



aber wir könnten auch mal wieder die Navigastionskünste vom Beelze, Frazer und Co in Kammerstein teschten...

...Gott bewahre!!!!  

Veste wär cool, wir könnten aber auch mal wieder in dei Frängische...wenns vom Wetter her pascht...

Wie wärs mit 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz vom Streitberger Bad????


----------



## Beelzebub (24. Februar 2004)

fränlische ist für mich am we nicht drinnen.muss am frühen nachmittag zu muttern.lieber wann andermal.
ich kann aber auch am samstag nachm arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (24. Februar 2004)

in und um Kammerstein herum ginge schon was.

Gruss Showman

PS: War heuer schon drei mal mit dem Bike aufm Moritzberg.


----------



## kutas (24. Februar 2004)

also leude ich hab jetzt mehr so an schmausi gedacht. Was hällt ihr davon?


----------



## showman (24. Februar 2004)

auch recht.

Gruss Showman


----------



## kutas (24. Februar 2004)

also leude sonntag wer will wer kann? Treffpunkt Schmausenbuck, aber es jedoch sein das das wetter nicht mitspielt


----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> also leude sonntag wer will wer kann? Treffpunkt Schmausenbuck, aber es jedoch sein das das wetter nicht mitspielt



ach nö, nich schon wieder Schmausenbuck...

ich würde mal wieder gerne Kammerstein machen...wäre auch fürn Beelze mal fair, wenn ich die weite Strecke fahr...

Veste wär auch cool...aber Schmausenbuck hatte ich jetz erscht zwei mal hinterienader


----------



## rieni (25. Februar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> .....wir könnten aber auch mal wieder in dei Frängische...wenns vom Wetter her pascht...
> 
> Wie wärs mit 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz vom Streitberger Bad????



Falls in der Fränkischen was zusammengeht wär ich dabei. Hätte Lust auf eine etwas gemütlichere dafür aber ausgedehnte Runde.
Wie schaut's aus; wer will, kann, darf...........?

cu
Rieni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (25. Februar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ach nö, nich schon wieder Schmausenbuck...
> 
> ich würde mal wieder gerne Kammerstein machen...wäre auch fürn Beelze mal fair, wenn ich die weite Strecke fahr...
> 
> Veste wär auch cool...aber Schmausenbuck hatte ich jetz erscht zwei mal hinterienader



Wegen dem fahren wärs mir gar nicht,aber wenn schon dann Veste da die immo meiner meinung nach netter zum fahren ist.Außerdem kenn ich den schmausenbuck schon zu gut  

Sollte ja Schwabach am we angesagt sein würde ich vorschlagen das wir uns bei showman treffen und von dort hinradeln (liegt ja umme ecke)


----------



## merkt_p (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

mal abgesehen von Euren Sonntagsabitionen, wir treffen uns sowieso jeden Sonntag am Haupteingang Tiergarten (wie immer 10 Uhr).

Wobei ich dieses Wochenende nicht kann, da meine Frau zum Skifahren fährt und mit Anhänger die Trails nicht ganz soviel Spass machen.

Also auf Ihr müden Krieger, wenn Ihr um 10 Uhr startet habt Ihr noch was vom Tag.

Heavy Trails Martin


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. Februar 2004)

rieni schrieb:
			
		

> Falls in der Fränkischen was zusammengeht wär ich dabei. Hätte Lust auf eine etwas gemütlichere dafür aber ausgedehnte Runde.
> Wie schaut's aus; wer will, kann, darf...........?
> 
> cu
> Rieni



In der Fränkischen wäre ich auch dabei!   Gefrorene Trails und ein Hauch von Schnee versprechen eine nette GEMÜTLICHE Tour! Mit Einkehr??

Also, wie schaut's aus?

Cu


----------



## Eraserhead-de (26. Februar 2004)

Frankenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> In der Fränkischen wäre ich auch dabei!  Gefrorene Trails und ein Hauch von Schnee versprechen eine nette GEMÜTLICHE Tour! Mit Einkehr??
> 
> Also, wie schaut's aus?
> 
> Cu


Moin auch,

Am Sonntag mal gemütlich ein paar Frankentrails reinziehen ist auch sehr nach meinem Geschmack! Einkehr finde ich auch ganz nett, auf ein , zwei Bierchen  
Bin dabei auch dabei!


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2004)

schon relativ zeitig zu Muttern zum Futtern muß...

...treffen wir uns am Samstag mit ein, zwei Bekannten um 14.30 an der Veste...

wies bei mir am Sonntag ausschaut entscheide ich dann "operativ"...


----------



## rieni (27. Februar 2004)

Frankenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> In der Fränkischen wäre ich auch dabei!   Gefrorene Trails und ein Hauch von Schnee versprechen eine nette GEMÜTLICHE Tour! Mit Einkehr??
> 
> Also, wie schaut's aus?
> Cu



Gut schaut's. Bliebe noch zu klären wann und wo wir starten. 

Freu mich

Rieni


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Februar 2004)

*... ZUM BIKEN!!*  

War gestern von Erlangen nach Bamberg unterwegs ... und es war fantastisch!!   

Alle (!) Wege grad recht mit ca. 4 cm verschneit, teilweise noch jungfräulich  , super Grip - bis auf die kleinen, fiesen Eisplatten  und Spurrillen  unter dem Schnee. Und so ein kleines Schneegestöber ist auch angenehmer als ein Regenschauer!  Ins weiße Winterkleid gehüllt bietet die Landschaft auch ganz ungewohnte Reize. 

Das Beste: Bis zum Sonntag soll sich am Wetter und damit an den Bedingungen wenig ändern!   

Als Termin wurde ja schon Sonntag um 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz vor dem Freibad in Streiberg in die Runde geworfen. Aber vielleicht tut's auch 11.30 oder 12.00 Uhr?? ist mindestens ja bis 18.00 Uhr hell!

Meinungen! Entscheidungen!

CU


----------



## rieni (27. Februar 2004)

Frankenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> *... ZUM BIKEN!!*
> 
> ............vielleicht tut's auch 11.30 oder 12.00 Uhr?? ist mindestens ja bis 18.00 Uhr hell!
> 
> ...



Das seh ich auch so; Streitberg 12:00 wär ideal. 

Rieni


----------



## Diva (27. Februar 2004)

...wenn ich das hier so lese, kriege ich wieder richtig Lust auf Radfahren. 
Aber wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue... werden wir am Sonntag nochmal zum Langlaufen ins Fichtelgeb. gehen. 
Außerdem bin ich seit 6 Wochen (!!!) nicht mehr Rad gefahren. 
Das ist Rekord seit 1997! Also, werde ich erst mal ein paar flache km brauchen, um mich in die Fränkische zu wagen...

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß in der verschneiten Winterlandschaft!

Manu


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Februar 2004)

Dann ist ja endgültig alles klar:  

*Sonntag um 12.00 Uhr in Streitberg am Freibad!!* 

Bis dahin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainbanes (28. Februar 2004)

Hi all,
bin auch dabei morgen. 

cu, captain'


----------



## OldSchool (28. Februar 2004)

Hi ihr Eisbiker,


Bin morgen auch dabei.Bis dann.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## nils (1. März 2004)

Ein Servus an die üblichen Verdächtigen,

hoffe ihr hattet Spaß in der fränkischen und habt die Tour mit Frankenbiker überlebt  Die Touren von Streitberg aus waren immer sehr hübsch! Danke nochmal!
Auch der Winter ist eine geile Bike-Zeit, auch wenn man wie grad hier in Freiburg recht schnell im Schnee stecken bleibt. Dafür sind die Downhills noch spaßiger, wenn man die ganzen Steine und Äste nicht sieht  . Also kein Grund, das Bike 6 Wochen nicht anzurühren 

Hier noch ein Blick vom verschneiten Schauinsland auf im Wald versteckte 1000 hm Singletrail Up- und Downhills  

Gruß aus dem Süden, Nils.


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. März 2004)

Recht pünktlich (12.00 Uhr war ja auch nicht als "Abfahrtszeit" vereinbart) machten wir uns zu sechst von Streitberg auf Richtung Gößweinstein. Auch das Wetter spielte mit und ab und zu wärmte uns die Sonne den Rücken.    Auf griffigen, mit Schnee überzuckerten Trails - nur einmal so viel, dass man stecken blieb - über den super Downi am Frauenstein   zur Espershöhle, die mit riesigen Eiszapfen einen ganz ungewohnten Anblick bot.

@ Alex: Vielleicht kanst du noch die Fotos einstellen?

Über den Röthelfelsen, den einen oder anderen Downhill, die auch ihren Tribut forderten, gings über die Wallerwarte zurück nach Ebs.

Insgesamt eine klasse Tour - und wirklich gemütlich!  

Vor allem dann bei der Einkehr beim Meister in Unterzaunsbach, wo ausführlich die (zahlreichen) weiteren Einkehrmöglichkeiten - äh Tourmöglichkeiten diskutiert wurden!!  

CU


----------



## Diva (3. März 2004)

... aha ...gemütlich also...

Bei der Einkehr kann ich mir das ja noch vorstellen...aber:
Alex hat was von 45 km und 1450 hm gesagt...
Hört sich nach ungemütlichen Steigungen an!
Und die "Tribute" bei den Abfahrten... ?

Das hört sich doch schon eher Frankenbiker-mäßig an 

Aufgrund der Wetteraussichten werde ich wohl eher noch ein 
Langlaufwochenende dranhängen... Alles zu seiner Zeit...

Grüße Manu


----------



## OldSchool (3. März 2004)

Hi Nils,

am Sonntag mußte ich an dich denken die tour hätte dir sicher gefallen.

Um dem bei "gemütlichen" Tempo mit zuhalten bin ich diesmal mit dem HT mitgefahren was keine gute Idee war. Tempomäßig konnte ich ganz gut mithalten aber die schneenassen Felgen sorgten bei den Downhills für mehr als feuchte Finger.
An Scheibenbremsen gewöhnt mußte einige Bodenproben nehmen.

Na ja ich konnte diesmal schon nach einem Tag Intensivstation entlassen werden.

Danke an Frankenbiker für die schönr Tour. Freu mich schon auf die nächste.


Ciao OldSchool


----------



## captainbanes (8. März 2004)

Hi Folks,

eine super Runde wars, da kann ich nur zustimmen!
Sorry, dass es mit etwas gedauert hat, aber hier ist das Gruppenfoto der Tour.

Happy Trails, ALEX.


----------



## YoEddy (10. März 2004)

captainbanes schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> eine super Runde wars, da kann ich nur zustimmen!
> Sorry, dass es mit etwas gedauert hat, aber hier ist das Gruppenfoto der Tour.
> ...




Klasse Martin,

Du bist wirklich der einzige, dauerhafte Repräsentant der Catena-Destra Truppe in diesem Thread  .

Der Frühling kommt bald....

Norbert


----------



## captainbanes (16. März 2004)

Hallo allerseits, 

jep, nun wirds wirklich Frühling. Ich poste mal noch die restlichen Bilder der letzten Tour, sorry ich kam wirklich noch nicht dazu. 

Wann machen wir mal wieder eine Tour? Am Samstag fahren wir wahrscheinlich um 13Uhr am Tiergarten, bei passendem Wetter drei Berge Tour. Kommt jemand mit?

Gruss Alex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

